# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Topamax, increased/decreased lucidity?

## yellowbench

Ok, so, i think this goes here. I was recently prescribed the medicine "Topamax" (Topiramate) For migraines, and also for manic depression. I was wondering if there is anybody else on this forum that uses this medicine, and if they still have lucid dreams. One of the main symptoms is loss of vocab recall and confusion. People say it pretty much slows their entire brain down. I am scared this medicine may reduce my dream recall, I would be extremely disappointed, but you also hear of common medicines like these that make dreams weirder or more vivid. (like some SSRIs) 

So I guess what I'm saying is, is there anybody on this medicine that still has successful recall? Is it stupid to get off a medicine because of this reason?

----------


## roman67

I think it is stupid to take this medicine for successful recall.

----------


## yellowbench

> I think it is stupid to take this medicine for successful recall.



I agree with you, it is, But that's not what I was saying. I am prescribed this medicine mainly for my _migraines_. Basically my two main questions were, "Does anybody else take this medicine, as a side effect, does it interfere with your dream recall?" and "Would it be unwise to stop taking my medicine for a harmless, but unfortunate side effect like this?"

----------


## roman67

I am not taking this medicine. So, I dont have any problem with dream recall.

----------


## dutchraptor

It depends on the effect it has on you. If you are really suffering from migraines you might not have an option, otherwise you could maybe try take less. Or there might be another medicine you could try. Exactly how bad are your migraines.

----------


## yellowbench

> It depends on the effect it has on you. If you are really suffering from migraines you might not have an option, otherwise you could maybe try take less. Or there might be another medicine you could try. Exactly how bad are your migraines.



 Idk, they're pretty bad, and frequent, also, the medicine doesn't start working until 6 weeks for the desired effects, but side effects start immediately... :C

----------


## Mindraker

_I'm on 300 mgs of Dilantin, and 2x 400 mgs of Topamax (that's 400 mgs in the morning, 400 mgs in the afternoon -- yeah, that's a lot).  It's for my epilepsy/grand mal seizures.  I have side effects of EXTREME fatigue, peripheral neurophathy, gingival hyperplasia, poor balance, pain in the extremities, and a constant feeling of "cold" (even when it's summertime).

However, my dream recall is pretty OK.  I use a dream journal and I sleep like a log.  I'll sleep through anything.  I've slept through people delivering a sofa in the next room.

Yeah, the "slow down" effect is a pain in the butt, huh?  I know what you mean._

----------

